# Better buy your AR platforms SOON! Judge OK's lawsuit against manufacturer.



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Once again, gun manufacturers are coming under Gun Control crap. This is pathetic!!!

BRIDGEPORT, Conn. – A lawsuit can go forward against the maker of the rifle used in the 2012 Sandy Hook Elementary School shootings, a judge ruled Thursday.
Superior Court Judge Barbara Bellis said that a 2005 federal law protecting gun-makers from lawsuits does not prevent lawyers for the victims' families from arguing that the semi-automatic rifle is a military weapon and should not have been sold to civilians.
Lanza, 20, killed 20 first-grade students and six educators on Dec. 14, 2012 with a Bushmaster XM15-E2S rifle that his mother had bought legally. Lanza killed his mother, Nancy Lanza, at their Newtown home with a different gun before going to the school a few miles away, and then killed himself as police arrived.
The families of nine children and adults killed at the Newtown school and a teacher who survived the attack are suing Remington Arms, the parent company of Bushmaster Firearms, which made the weapon used in the school shooting.
Lawyers for Remington Arms sought to dismiss the lawsuit, arguing that the federal law shields gun manufacturers from most lawsuits over criminal use of their products. They said Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act after determining such lawsuits were an abuse of the legal system.
Judge Bellis ruled Thursday that argument would be best made in a motion later in the process and is not grounds to dismiss the lawsuit.
Lawyers for Remington did not immediately return phone calls seeking comment.
Joshua Koskoff, a lawyer for the families, argues there is an exception in the federal law that allows litigation against companies that know, or should know, that their weapons are likely to be used in a way that risks injury to others.
"We are thrilled that the gun companies' motion to dismiss was denied," he said. "The families look forward to continuing their fight in court."
Debate over the 2005 law has resurfaced in this year's presidential campaign. Hillary Clinton has criticized fellow Democrat Bernie Sanders' for supporting it when it was passed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Where does it end? That nut in Osaka, Japan killed 8 and wounded 13 with a kitchen knife.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

What if the top and bottom are from different suppliers?

does it matter who made the bolt?

What about the ammo companies?

if the ammo was from different makers? Will they have to determine which bullet killed which person


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> What if the top and bottom are from different suppliers?
> 
> does it matter who made the bolt?
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true lawyer. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That judge deserves impeachment and the decision to be reversed by a higher court. Black robes are to interpret, not change or create laws to their liking. Law creation is the preview of the legislature period. The problem is the legislatures themselves for not slapping down jerks on the bench.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Sue all the manufacturers of alcohol while you're at it. Drunks are responsible (oops...Alcohol is responsible)
for a huge number of deaths and injuries every year! To say nothing of rehab & medical costs. Yep! Ol' John
Barleycorn is one awful fellow!

Then there's automobiles! More deaths and injuries there! Sue the makers! Put 'em ALL out of business!

And let's string up all those manufacturers of habit-forming drugs! Get rid of all those pain relievers!

Don't forget cigarettes!

And on...and on...

It's ludicrous!

Grim


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I put an AR together last summer with parts from like 8 or 9 companies and
many others do the same. Would it be the trigger mfg at fault?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I put an AR together last summer with parts from like 8 or 9 companies and
> many others do the same. Would it be the trigger mfg at fault?


my point exactly


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sdf880 said:


> i put an ar together last summer with parts from like 8 or 9 companies and
> many others do the same. Would it be the trigger mfg at fault?


trigger finger


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The master plan. Litigate and tax them out of business. We have the 2nd amendment, but eventually all the guns will be gone due to breakage, etc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another panic buying spree coming up. Get'em quick. 

This will just open a whole new level of law suits for everything. I'll be able to sue GM cause the guy that hit me drove a GM. What about the dealer and salesman?? I can sue them also?? Maybe the mechanic who worked on his car. Should the gas station be on the hook? How about the bank with the loan on the car? They all had something to do with the guy and the car being on the road.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That's Yankee state for ya ,,


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I was talking to my wife about this, I'm glad I got one when I did. Wouldnt mind getting another one, but I dont think thats going to happen for a while. This will be a way that they eventually weed out gun manufactors. They will have to raise prices so that the average person cant buy them. It just really pisses me off.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Swimming pools. Forks. Spoons,


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> That's Yankee state for ya ,,


Had it been litigated in VT or ME, I doubt we'd be here discussing it. Outside of Cali and NY, this was probably the worst state for this to happen in.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> What if the top and bottom are from different suppliers?
> 
> does it matter who made the bolt?
> 
> ...


What about the retailer that sold Lanza's mother the rifle? What about the manufacturer of the clothing, body armor, and earplugs he wore that day?

Complete and utter rubbish all of it. I'm so sick of Bloomberg Brady and company taking advantage of grieving parents.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just don't see the logic behind any of these opinions. Every last gun in my house is either a dedicated sporting gun or a defensive/target gun. Not one damned gun in this house is an "offense" dedicated weapon. None will ever be used in anger against another human being unless an innocent life is threatened. What is so hard about this concept? What have I done to come under legal attack by people I have never met?

Stay out of my gun safe and I'll leave you alone.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ammo will be next.. nothing in the 2nd about bullets... will be the argument!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> trigger finger


 A favorite Far Side: Jittery-looking fellow in T-shirt sitting on doctor's examining table, pistol in hand, doctor in front of him. Office is shot all to hell and gone, bullet holes everywhere. Caption says, "Now, now, Mr. Johnson, let's put the gun down. I suspect it's just an itchy trigger finger but I want to take a closer look".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When, not "if" but when the Republicans gift wrap the presidency and hand it to Hillary she will implement a 25% tax on guns and ammunition. She has said as much. Obama said his biggest regret was not passing gun control. Hillary will see it through. Buy your lower AR receivers, Your AK flats and whatever else you could possibly need now. I don't see them ever being able to rip the guns we currently have from our hands (despite her love for the Australian buy back system). Every gun owner should join the NRA now and make reasonable purchases to secure this tradition for your grand children.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if "I" buy off on any of this stuff. During prohibition wasn't too long you could get what you want. Banning stuff just opens up the black market. jmo.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not sure if "I" buy off on any of this stuff. During prohibition wasn't too long you could get what you want. Banning stuff just opens up the black market. jmo.


Hush now. I've almost got the wife convinced we need new guns more than new furniture. Don't blow this for me, 'k?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well then they should prosecute ever car manufacturer for every drunk driving incident, as well as everyone who is attacked from road rage.
and the vehicle manufacture that idiot used to get to the place of the crime it is all connected.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not sure if "I" buy off on any of this stuff. During prohibition wasn't too long you could get what you want. Banning stuff just opens up the black market. jmo.


 Big difference with fire arms. One more on the Supreme court and no more 2nd amendment . Prices are not bad now if you shop right. There are fair deals on low to mid range AR's High end stuff is still over priced.
We told people to buy as Brady bill was being passed ,they did not and suffered for it. If you want a few now would be a good time to hedge your purchases and buy one or two.
Let me know how buying an AR on a black market works out for you. Don't mean that as a smart ass but it would not end well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just another attempt, typical of the socialists, to do an end around. I suspect this will be struck down, however it will not be the last attempt to circumvent 2A. If I beat my neighbor to death with a baseball bat they can put the freaking bat in jail. Morons one and all.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Big difference with fire arms. One more on the Supreme court and no more 2nd amendment . Prices are not bad now if you shop right. There are fair deals on low to mid range AR's High end stuff is still over priced.
> We told people to buy as Brady bill was being passed ,they did not and suffered for it. If you want a few now would be a good time to hedge your purchases and buy one or two.
> Let me know how buying an AR on a black market works out for you. Don't mean that as a smart ass but it would not end well.


What's makes you think that you'll be able to keep and use the guns you buy now or already own if the 2nd is removed ?

How would that end compared to 1skrewloose buying a gun on the black market ?

If the government started giving out 100.00 bills to anyone who knows a person who has a gun.......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> What's makes you think that you'll be able to keep and use the guns you buy now or already own if the 2nd is removed ?
> 
> How would that end compared to 1skrewloose buying a gun on the black market ?
> 
> If the government started giving out 100.00 bills to anyone who knows a person who has a gun.......


 Simple they will never find most of ours. Again prepared means prepared.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't say I would attempt to buy black market. When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm assuming that someone here has already brought up the fact that the ARs "involved" in "SandyHook" were "discovered" in the "perp"'s vehicle, and the only firearms "used" in the "shooting" were the handguns "found" on the "perp"'s "body" inside the "school"?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You Assume correctly


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I get killed my a hammer, my wife sues the company that made the hammer. says it for construction and not for general use. I hate these law suits.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Simple they will never find most of ours. Again prepared means prepared.


They won't find them ? If they can't find them......then you cant use them. Use the guns and the government will find your guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> They won't find them ? If they can't find them......then you cant use them. Use the guns and the government will find your guns.


 I am a bit smarter than that. And well prepared if that day comes along with some others . No worried . I spent a few years learning to stay alive and did petty good job.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I am a bit smarter than that. And well prepared if that day comes along with some others . No worried . I spent a few years learning to stay alive and did petty good job.


Good luck John J Rambo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Good luck John J Rambo.


R U the one Jim sings about


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

This is something I find realy retarded with the American justice system. If I manifatcure lets say an AR15 and it blows up and someone looses and eye or a finger I understand their right to sue me for a defective product, but if someone buys my product and uses it to murder someone else how the hell can I be held responsible for their actions? Its like if my kid get run over by my neighbour in a Volvo and I sue Volvo for making the car!!!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> This is something I find realy retarded with the American justice system. If I manifatcure lets say an AR15 and it blows up and someone looses and eye or a finger I understand their right to sue me for a defective product, but if someone buys my product and uses it to murder someone else how the hell can I be held responsible for their actions? Its like if my kid get run over by my neighbour in a Volvo and I sue Volvo for making the car!!!!


I'm sure the lawyer will argue that the gun was used for what it was designed to do......kill people.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I'm sure the lawyer will argue that the gun was used for what it was designed to do......kill people.


Im sure the lawyer will, but its like the system is designed by lawyers for lawyers...........have you guys ever considered putting all the lawyers on a big barge and sinking it in the middle of the Atlantic and starting over with a new justice system where you cant sue ppl/companys for unreasonable things?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Besides the lawyers would like to put every politician on that barge! The barge starts to sink who gets saved??? America!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Just picked up my Spike's Tactical "The Jack" lower yesterday at the Syracuse gun show. Not because of the ridiculous law suit that most likely will not go anywhere but, because I have been eyeing them on line for over a year and this one was priced right. 

I think there are more AR type guns in NY now then there were when the safe act passed in Jan 2013.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Just picked up my Spike's Tactical "The Jack" lower yesterday at the Syracuse gun show. Not because of the ridiculous law suit that most likely will not go anywhere but, because I have been eyeing them on line for over a year and this one was priced right.
> 
> I think there are more AR type guns in NY now then there were when the safe act passed in Jan 2013.


Well , here's who you're being in with


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Deals on guns today at grab a gun......

Delton 556 489.00

Ruger 9mm. 309.00

Taurus 9mm 249.00


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My hope is to see the left pin its hopes on this suggestion. Using the legal system to punish legal manufacturers is a precedent the auto industry can't afford to let happen. This could cause hitlery some issues with her union base.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> My hope is to see the left pin its hopes on this suggestion. Using the legal system to punish legal manufacturers is a precedent the auto industry can't afford to let happen. This could cause hitlery some issues with her union base.


 Most Union leadership 100% supports Gun bans. Just as they supported Obama on breaking the coal industry. Why do you think Hilary and her kind have no problem speaking out against them.
Supreme court is locked right now 4 to 4 one more vote no second amendment as we have know it. We have been on the one vote edge along time it is about to tip.
If I did not have what I needed I would be buying, Heck I will likely buy anyway.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Union leadership is the 1/10th of 1% that everyone loves to hate. They are worse then the ultra rich they take from the working class and live a life of luxury of union members backs. Union members rank and file don't support a corporation being sued for the actions of its customers. They also aren't uniformly anti gun in fact most are pro gun. They are among the few who can afford guns.



Smitty901 said:


> Most Union leadership 100% supports Gun bans. Just as they supported Obama on breaking the coal industry. Why do you think Hilary and her kind have no problem speaking out against them.
> Supreme court is locked right now 4 to 4 one more vote no second amendment as we have know it. We have been on the one vote edge along time it is about to tip.
> If I did not have what I needed I would be buying, Heck I will likely buy anyway.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I gotta lotta nice AR's and tons o ammo.....When the doc says I aint got much time left...I'll sell em all at premium prices.....And head to Nevada to the Moonlite Bunny ranch...run my credit cards to the max and ask for more ...And hope to die there!(I gotta 841 credit score...It went to 826 once and I damn near freaked out!)...I'll rent all 26 Bunnies for the week with orders to not stop!

Hmmm....I may order a half dozen more AR's tonight to keep Air Force Amy for the month!


Go out with a BANG!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I gotta lotta nice AR's and tons o ammo.....When the doc says I aint got much time left...I'll sell em all at premium prices.....And head to Nevada to the Moonlite Bunny ranch...run my credit cards to the max and ask for more ...And hope to die there!(I gotta 841 credit score...It went to 826 once and I damn near freaked out!)...I'll rent all 26 Bunnies for the week with orders to not stop!
> 
> Hmmm....I may order a half dozen more AR's tonight to keep Air Force Amy for the month!
> 
> Go out with a BANG!


Daddy is that you ?????? Lol !


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Most Union leadership 100% supports Gun bans. Just as they supported Obama on breaking the coal industry. Why do you think Hilary and her kind have no problem speaking out against them.
> Supreme court is locked right now 4 to 4 one more vote no second amendment as we have know it. We have been on the one vote edge along time it is about to tip.
> If I did not have what I needed I would be buying, Heck I will likely buy anyway.


Buying up now. Not too much faith in the outcome of these types of cases. Too many people still focused on gun manufacturers instead of those that are pulling the triggers. Sad day when we tip that scale with a vote that takes our right away.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Daddy is that you ?????? Lol !


ROFL!

Probably not!

My two sons grew up normal....happy and rowdy until they went to college met girls and became Sanders supporters....Seems the girls have something that brainwashed em....I mean they are making a lotta cash but they are now liberal assholes LOL

When Gran Torino came out they said look Dad it's you!

I agree...I'm even leaving a quarter mil to a church I hate and a lotta money to a worthwhile immigrant from(Recently) Africa (A very hard worker) that don't play the Thug shit! He loves this country and would do anything to protect it!(My Kids don't have a clue and I want it to be a freaking total suprise!) They won't even know I'm dead and buried until a month after the fact!


----------

